# μακροχαίτης ηνίοχος



## altan (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi friends,
Would you like to explain to me what Kazantzakis means with those figurative expressions? About "Charioteer of Delphi", about Iliad or anyone else?


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2016)

...
The long-maned charioteer, the god Helios, personification of the Sun, implying the sunlight, I think.






And it's not only me; Peter Bien translates:

"The light had lifted its head a little; a glabrous sun suspended itself in this strange sky composed of fog, melancholy, and inexpressible tenderness. How plucked _the long-maned charioteer _of Greece was in these foreign parts! Far away in his homeland he stripped everything and dressed it again in his light, making the soul gleam as secretless and visible as the body."

https://books.google.gr/books?id=W1...zAA#v=onepage&q=long-maned charioteer&f=false


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Altan,

I think he means the Sun, or Helios in his chariot, since he's writing about the meager light of Paris.


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2016)

...
Here we go again, Dr!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh, yes! Oh, yeah! Slowly coming in doppelganger form...


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2016)

...
Ήλιε μου κοσμογυρευτή - Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης






Ήλιε μου κοσμογυρευτή, στάσου καμάρωσε τη
κι όσο μπορείς πιο τρυφερά αχτινοχάιδεψέ τη



Spoiler



Dream team
Λύρα: Ross Daly, Ζαχάρης Σπυριδάκης, Κέλυ Θωμά
Τραγούδι: Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης, Γιώργης Ξυλούρης
Λαούτο: Γιώργης Ξυλούρης, Στέλιος Πετράκης, Μιχάλης Σταυρακάκης
Κρουστά: Κωστής Πουλιανάκης


Eastern.


----------



## altan (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks to dr and daeman, thanks to the eastern sun which is unlike in Paris or London.


----------

